# Differenze di genere



## Darietto (26 Dicembre 2018)

Che ne pensate del fatto che nella lingua italiana, alle porte del 2019, sono ancora indicati i seguenti sinonimi in riferimento a maschio e femmima :

maschio= virile, forte, energico, vigoroso, robusto

femmina= donnicciola, femminuccia


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> Che ne pensate del fatto che nella lingua italiana, alle porte del 2019, sono ancora indicati i seguenti sinonimi in riferimento a maschio e femmima :
> 
> maschio= virile, forte, energico, vigoroso, robusto
> 
> femmina= donnicciola, femminuccia


Dove?


----------



## perplesso (26 Dicembre 2018)

femminuccia lo sento solo come sinonimo di neonata femmina

donnicciola penso sia dal 1999 che non lo sento pronunciare


----------



## Darietto (27 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dove?


http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_sinonimi_contrari/M/maschio_1.shtml

basta guardare anche solo i contrari della forma estesa. 


http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_sinonimi_contrari/F/femmina.shtml


----------



## Darietto (27 Dicembre 2018)

Questo è ancora più curioso...e a tema forum: 

Donna è anche sononimo di *amante*

http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_sinonimi_contrari/D/donna.shtml


http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_sinonimi_contrari/U/uomo.shtml


----------



## perplesso (27 Dicembre 2018)

mi viene in mente una vecchia puntata di Soutj park sul tema del significato della parola gay


----------



## Darietto (27 Dicembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi viene in mente una vecchia puntata di Soutj park sul tema del significato della parola gay



cosa dicevano nella puntata a riguardo?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2018)

Anche dire “il mio uomo “ è equivalente di fidanzato, marito, amante. 
È vero che dire femmineo di un uomo è considerato dispregiativo, ma anche mascolino per una donna. 
Naturalmente c’è una tradizione legata al maschile di virilità e forza, come c’è una tradizione legata al femminile di altre virtù quali dolcezza o accoglienza. Se si dà più valore alle virtù aggressive, rispetto a quelle pacifiche è un problema individuale e culturale.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2018)

Comunque non so sé questa discussione è una figata o una cazzata :mexican:


----------



## perplesso (27 Dicembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> cosa dicevano nella puntata a riguardo?


  c'era tutto un ragionamento sul fatto che per le giovani generazioni, come quella dei protagonisti del cartone, gay era sinonimo di noioso e non di omosessuale.


----------



## Darietto (28 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche dire *“il mio uomo “ è equivalente di fidanzato, marito, amante*.
> È vero che dire femmineo di un uomo è considerato dispregiativo, ma anche mascolino per una donna.
> Naturalmente c’è una tradizione legata al maschile di virilità e forza,  come c’è una tradizione legata al femminile di altre virtù quali  dolcezza o accoglienza. Se si dà più valore alle virtù aggressive,  rispetto a quelle pacifiche è un problema individuale e culturale.
> 
> *Comunque non so sé questa discussione è una figata o una cazzata* :mexican:


Non credo che "il mio uomo" sia equivalente di amante (almeno io non l'ho mai sentito dire)

Il  problema è proprio il fatto che la cultura italiana ci dice  ufficialmente che alla donna si possono associare termini dispregiativi e  che sminuiscono. Mancava che aggiungevano anche zoccola come sinonimo  di donna, anche se nel linguaggio "popolare" è molto frequente: vacca,  troia ecc. solo per indicare o portare l'attenzione verso una bella  donna. Guarda che manza! guarda che troiona!  e tante altre. Mi è venuto  in mente questo perché recentemente ho letto un articolo sul  femminicidio in italia. Sotto l'articolo c'erano centinaia di commenti, e  almeno l'80% di questi aveva un tono tipo.."si vabene il femminicidio,  ma... però...". Mi ha fatto molto riflettere. 

In inglese per  esempio,  donna non è sinonimo di amante, concubina, donna di servizio,  sesso debole ecc. anche femmina, non esistono sinonimi come donnicciola e  femminuccia. I sinonimi di femmina in inglese sono al limite materna,  fertile, femminile, ecc. 

Oppure in italiano Uomo indica tutto il  genere umano, mentre in inglese man indica solo la persona. Sembra una  cazzata ma dovrebbe far riflettere. Mi piacerebbe sapere quali sono i  sinonimi di donna e femmina nella cultura araba e confrontarle con  quella intaliana e altre lingue europee. 

p.s. direi che la discussione è più una figata che cazzata :mrgreen:


----------



## Darietto (28 Dicembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> c'era tutto un ragionamento sul fatto che per le giovani generazioni, come quella dei protagonisti del cartone, *gay era sinonimo di noioso e non di omosessuale*.



stana questa cosa! ma davano anche una spiegazione, o si capiva il perché?


----------



## perplesso (28 Dicembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> stana questa cosa! ma davano anche una spiegazione, o si capiva il perché?


  a memoria non ricordo tutto, però sì una spiegazione la davano


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> Non credo che "il mio uomo" sia equivalente di amante (almeno io non l'ho mai sentito dire)
> 
> Il  problema è proprio il fatto che la cultura italiana ci dice  ufficialmente che alla donna si possono associare termini dispregiativi e  che sminuiscono. Mancava che aggiungevano anche zoccola come sinonimo  di donna, anche se nel linguaggio "popolare" è molto frequente: vacca,  troia ecc. solo per indicare o portare l'attenzione verso una bella  donna. Guarda che manza! guarda che troiona!  e tante altre. Mi è venuto  in mente questo perché recentemente ho letto un articolo sul  femminicidio in italia. Sotto l'articolo c'erano centinaia di commenti, e  almeno l'80% di questi aveva un tono tipo.."si vabene il femminicidio,  ma... però...". Mi ha fatto molto riflettere.
> 
> ...


Queste osservazioni sulla lingua fanno parte della cultura femminista. Vi sono monologhi, saggi, articoli sull’argomento.

Come dicevo, nel linguaggio di alcune regioni il termine “zoccola” e “zoccoletta” assume un significato affettuoso quando usato per bimbe talmente graziose da conquistare. Io lo trovo orribile e penso che sia significativo della mentalità che purtroppo permane in alcune regioni che connota negativamente l’attrazione che suscitano le donne e, per estensione, perfino le bimbe.
Tra l’altro questa mentalità porta a “educare” figlie e figli in modo sessista e creando uno stile relazionale seduttivo nelle bambine, elogiate per i sorrisi, le moine ecc.

Un’altra osservazione. Il termine amante indica chi ama. Se viene considerato solo nella accezione di chi ama qualcuno clandestinamente è indicativo della concezione del matrimonio. 
Uomo e donna in milanese sono sinonimi di marito e moglie se uniti all’aggettivo possessivo.
La lingua italiana si sta evolvendo assimilando i significati regionali.


----------



## Bruja (28 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Queste osservazioni sulla lingua fanno parte della cultura femminista. Vi sono monologhi, saggi, articoli sull’argomento.
> 
> Come dicevo, nel linguaggio di alcune regioni il termine “zoccola” e “zoccoletta” assume un significato affettuoso quando usato per bimbe talmente graziose da conquistare. Io lo trovo orribile e penso che sia significativo della mentalità che purtroppo permane in alcune regioni che connota negativamente l’attrazione che suscitano le donne e, per estensione, perfino le bimbe.
> Tra l’altro questa mentalità porta a “educare” figlie e figli in modo sessista e creando uno stile relazionale seduttivo nelle bambine, elogiate per i sorrisi, le moine ecc.
> ...


Straquoto, in effetti i risultati educativi risentono di queste "interpretazioni"...  e comunque anche in francese femme con davanti il possessivo è sinonimo di moglie.
La stortura del significato amante a persona affettivamente clandestina è davvero svilente per la definizione appunto di chi ama, ma il gergo ha prevalso sulla grammatica.


----------

